# Police Officer James Lister



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer James Lister



*Arizona State University Police Department
Arizona*
End of Watch: Thursday, December 16, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Heart attack
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, December 16, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer James Lister suffered a fatal heart attack the day following his response to a fight on the Tempe Campus. He had returned to duty the next day and collapsed during his regular shift.

Agency Contact Information
Arizona State University Police Department
325 E. Apache Boulevard
P.O. Box 871812
Tempe, AZ 85287

Phone: (480) 965-3456

_*Please contact the Arizona State University Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Lister.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

